# كيف تنشئ وتدير مصنعا ناجحا



## د.محمد باشراحيل (15 أغسطس 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

أرفق لكم كتاب 

كيف تنشئ وتدير مصنعا ناجحا 


وكل عام والجميع بخير .​


----------



## AMMAR AL-SHAMY (15 أغسطس 2011)

إلى الآن صراحة قرأت 6 صفحات من الكتاب 
الكتاب جدا رائع فيه معلومات قيمة ، وباين متعوب عليه ​ 
لك كل الشكر أخوي على الطرح الجميل ، لكن أتمنى أن ترفق من الكتاب نسخة بصيغة pdf :63:إذا عندك :61:​ 

وشكرا :12:​


----------



## إسلام عمارة (16 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا د.محمد على الكتاب الرائع دة 
رمضان كريم
​


----------



## rachiiido (24 أغسطس 2011)

Merci docteur mohamed


----------



## rachiiido (24 أغسطس 2011)

Merci docteur mohamed


----------



## أحمد رأفت (24 أغسطس 2011)

شــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرآ


----------



## meto101 (2 سبتمبر 2011)

الف شكر علي هذاا الكتاب الرائع ....جاري التحميييييييييييييل


----------



## هيثم جيروسكوب (2 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو منكم روابط تحميل برنامج الكاتيا
وارجوا منكم روابطتحميل برنامج المحاكاة الايروديناميكيه cfd


----------



## MA7ED (5 سبتمبر 2011)

ياعيني عليك يعطيك العاافيه 

وربي لاااااا هنت


----------



## mondey122 (10 سبتمبر 2011)

الله ينور يا هندسة


----------



## weswes (15 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يا دكتور


----------



## دعيج (16 سبتمبر 2011)

الله يجزاك خيرً

جاري التحميل


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (16 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور.وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد محمد بهاء (25 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## محمودالسويسى (27 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## أبو أنس المصري (29 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراً يا دكتور محمد


----------



## ودكوستى6 (2 أكتوبر 2011)

_بوركت على المعلومات القيمه 
مشكوووووووووووووووور
_​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (10 أكتوبر 2011)

AMMAR AL-SHAMY قال:


> إلى الآن صراحة قرأت 6 صفحات من الكتاب
> 
> الكتاب جدا رائع فيه معلومات قيمة ، وباين متعوب عليه ​
> لك كل الشكر أخوي على الطرح الجميل ، لكن أتمنى أن ترفق من الكتاب نسخة بصيغة pdf :63:إذا عندك :61:​
> ...


 



إسلام عمارة قال:


> شكرا د.محمد على الكتاب الرائع دة
> رمضان كريم​




معذرة مهندس عمار 
فلم استطع تحويل الملف إلى صيغة pdf 

والعفو مهندس اسلام..وكل عام وأنت بخير.

وفقنا الله واياكم . ​


----------



## AHMED3MMM (13 أكتوبر 2011)

Very goooooooooooood


----------



## عبدالرحمن محمد رمزي (13 أكتوبر 2011)

الف شكر لك ....


----------



## دسوقي (16 أكتوبر 2011)

كتاب جميل بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندعثمان (22 أكتوبر 2011)

الله يسعدك في الدارين


----------



## دعيج (22 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير ,,, جاري التحميل


----------



## ahmed.atef09 (22 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا أخي علي الكتاب الرائع


----------



## elmalwany (11 نوفمبر 2011)

رائع فيه معلومات قيمة


----------



## senuors (18 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك..كتاب قيم جدا
واسمح لي فقد قمت بتحويل الملف لادوبي اكروبات للفائدة


----------

